# Tageskarten Nordholland



## stroti (19. Juli 2009)

Hallo,

weiß jemand ob man auch Tageskarten in Nordholland erwerben kann, oder muß man immer die staatliche Lizenz plus den Angelschein des Vereins kaufen?
Will eigentlich nur einen Tag fischen gehen.

Gruß

stroti


----------



## mauser (19. Juli 2009)

*AW: Tageskarten Nordholland*

Hi,

man kann in den Niederlanden, außer in Ferienparks o.ä. nur Jahresscheine erwerben.

MfG 

Mauser#h


----------



## hannes (19. Juli 2009)

*AW: Tageskarten Nordholland*

..da hilft wohl am besten vor Ort einmal in einem Hengelshop zu fragen.

z. B. in Limburg kann man auch für 8,--€ Wochenkarten erhalten ohne im Besitz des VISpas zu sein.


----------



## stroti (19. Juli 2009)

*AW: Tageskarten Nordholland*

Werde mich dann mal im Angelshop kundig machen. Vermute aber auch das man den Vis Pas benötigt. Schade eigentlich, dass man voraussichtlich nicht für ein paar Euro einen Tag angeln kann. 
Dieser Vis Pas alleine liegt doch schon bei 14 Euro oder? 

Gruß

Stroti


----------



## Ulli3D (19. Juli 2009)

*AW: Tageskarten Nordholland*

Mit 25 Euronen ist man dabei, kann aber sein, dass manche Vereiine noch mehr nehmen, da sich der Preis aus dem Verbandsbeitrag (rund 14€) und dem Vereinsbeitrag zusammensetzt.


----------



## curt55 (22. Juli 2009)

*AW: Tageskarten Nordholland*



mauser schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> man kann in den Niederlanden, außer in Ferienparks o.ä. nur Jahresscheine erwerben.
> 
> ...



...stimmt so nicht. In Südwestholland gibts z.B. auch Tagesscheine für Grevelingen, Biesbosch und Versemeer.
http://www.sportvisserijbelangen.nl/webwinkel/

Gruß, Curt


----------



## Moe (27. Juli 2009)

*AW: Tageskarten Nordholland*

In Friesland gibts Wochenkarten für 10 Euro, man darf mit 2 Ruten angeln. (~entspricht glaub ich dem normalen Visspass|kopfkrat )


----------



## spinnermarv (28. Juli 2009)

*AW: Tageskarten Nordholland*

hallo, moe hat vollkommen recht. 
ich war selber gerade in der ecke und dachte ich müsste ein wahnsinns geld ausgeben um angeln zu können. dem ist nicht so. 
in dem angelladen in workum wurden mir einfach zwei dinge angeboten. 

1. ich hole mir für 10€ eine "weekvergunning" und kann damit in fast allen holländischen gewässern mit 2 ruten angeln, oder

2. ich holde mir einen vispas fürs ganze jahr für 31€, was jedoch mit etwas aufwand verbunden ist, da der irgenwie noch nach hause geschickt wird.(hab ich aber nicht so genau verstanden)

das heißt du bist mit 10€ im rennen, und kannst so eine woche fast überall angeln.

hoffe ich habe dir geholfen


----------

